
NL-Graphs: A Hybrid Approach Toward Interactively Querying Semantic Data [pdf] - godelmachine
http://2014.eswc-conferences.org/sites/default/files/papers/paper_211.pdf
======
nl
[2014].

There's much better approaches these days.

~~~
mhuffman
Tell about them!

~~~
nl
"this margin is too small to contain"

I really should write a post or something about it.

Basically you do a co-embedding of the graph and natural language and then you
can use either to find the other. Something very roughly like the ImageSpace
co-embedding example from StarSpace[1], but you do a graph representation on
one side, and a phrase/sentence representation on the other.

[1]
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/Starspace](https://github.com/facebookresearch/Starspace)

~~~
Donald
Do you have a more concrete example or paper?

~~~
yorwba
Searching for "semantic querying graph embedding" turned up
[http://ai2-website.s3.amazonaws.com/publications/Explicit_Se...](http://ai2-website.s3.amazonaws.com/publications/Explicit_Semantic_Ranking.pdf)

~~~
nl
This is pretty interesting work, and not something I'd seen before.

